# 410/22 OU legal for turkey?



## Treetop (Jan 23, 2003)

Can I use this gun for turkey hunting if I don't have any 22 ammo in my possesion?


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Yes you can, double check to make sure you do not have any .22's ,then good to go..


----------



## Treetop (Jan 23, 2003)

Thanks.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Cant you find something with a little more bang?


----------



## Treetop (Jan 23, 2003)

lol, I asked the question for a friend of mine, his father is the one going to use the gun, I know they own bigger shotguns but my guess is that pappy wants to use a light one, he's getting up there in years.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i wouldn't think of a .410 myself, i hit a turkey solid he rolled got up and flew away. later i realised i hit him with a steel shot duck load. still them turks can be tuff.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

I wouldn't go any lighter than a 20 ga myself but I do think you may be pushing the envelope with a CO if you have a .22 rifle in pssesion. But you may want to call the DNR and ask to make sure.

Ganzer


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

From ask the DNR---- 100 % legal.....
Question 
Is it legal to hunt with a .22/.410 over and under in Southern Michigan? 

Answer 

Yes, these firearms are legal to use for hunting provided the caliber and/or gauge is legal for the game being pursued. For example, both barrels of this firearm could be used to hunt squirrels in Southern Michigan except from November 10 through November 30.

In instances where one of the barrels is legal for the game being pursued but the other is not, the firearm may be used if the person using the over and under does not have any ammunition for the unlawful barrel. For example, both the .22 caliber rimfire and all rifles are unlawful for hunting deer in Southern Michigan's Shotgun Zone. Although nor generally recommended for deer hunting, the .410 shotgun could be used to hunt deer legally if the person is not carrying any .22 caliber rimfire..

http://midnr.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/M...nl_JnBfcHJvZF9sdmwyPX5hbnl_JnBfcGFnZT0y&p_li=


----------

